# Only one kid, only one udder used, other small



## marionbeacham (Mar 26, 2017)

Im new to goats, the mom is 1 year old and had a single babe six weeks ago. 

Everything seemed fine, the kid is active and growing well. 

I noticed one udder is larger than the other, so asked a friend to come over. He said the kid is only nursing from the big udder. He milked both. The large udder milked well and lots of volume. 

The smaller one was difficult to get milk out and the milk was a little dark, and seemed to hurt the momma a little. 

He said to try to milk both sides daily and should get better. This was yesterday. Today I milked both sides and the little udder barely had any milk at all and was very small. onder: 

The other was pretty big and I got about 12 ounces. She seemed to get irritated so I stopped at that. 

I did read about cleaning with warm wet cloth, drying, then nursing. other article said to massage 3x daily. So I am looking for some expert advice. 

Help me, this is a great goat and I want to fully heal with both good udders so hopefully with twins next time she can nurse both easily. Also I would like to milk daily for our own use of the milk.

thanks for any advice
Marion


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture? More than likely the small side just simply dried up. Next time you get a single, milk from the start, then she will keep producing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations on a successful birth. I'd like to bring up 2 things... 1. Your girl only has one udder. The udder is divided into 2 quarters (many Boers excepted.) 2. Try putting tape on a teat to force the baby to eat off the other side. Alternate teats every 4 hours during the day. Athletic tape, or something not terrifically sticky. The baby will grow and do a better job of keeping everything sucked out and even for the next birth. Milking both sides first thing in the morning and last thing at nigh, then letting the teats be free of tape will allow the teats to stay healthy, and the quarters to keep up production. I've had a few singles this year, and one set of twins who demanded the same side. That tape sure has kept my udders nice and evenly used. Again, congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds to me like she has either mastitis in that side, or it dries up. Is there any blood in the milk? Is she eating ok? Udder hot to touch?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like she dried up because the kid wasn't using that side and you didn't milk it. As the milk dried up, it gets thicker and can sometimes change colors, especially the colostrum.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Don't tape teats cause that hurts pulling it off. Sounds like it's dried up. Next time she kids which she should have twins or more teach them that there are two teats. If they have singles get them to nurse on one side then take them off that side and nurse the other.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Teat tape is sometimes a must. It doesn't hurt them too badly if you do it well. It's just like pulling off a bandaid.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

"get them to nurse one side then take them off that side and nurse the other." Yes, that is what the tape is for... Unless you are telling the OP that she must follow the kid around 24/7... 

A six week old kid is not open to suggestion or gentle hints. A six week old kid knows very well what he wants and how to get it. 

Tape only hurts if you do it wrong, including using the wrong kind of tape. Athletic tape does not hurt goats any more than it hurts people. And that is what I suggested to the OP.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Tape might not be a good idea in this situation if there isn't any milk in the small side.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

You can always try you don't have to get rude. If you use tape shave the hairs off so you don't pull the hairs out. That's all I'm saying. I'm just trying to help sorry.


----------



## marionbeacham (Mar 26, 2017)

*Broken Horn!, but still need to milk.*

Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions. The forum business is new to me so I am genuinely surprised, and very grateful at how rapidly and awesome the advice is. Sometimes you feel alone in the struggle to keep all the animals healthy and happy.

Ok, Went out this morning to try to milk and use the tape. And was shocked to see blood on the moms face! It really scared me. It turns out that she has a broken horn, I didnt know that could happen, or that they bled. I felt terrible and couldnt imagine how it happened. But she didnt seem in pain. So I gently guided her to the milk stand and put her in with some feed. She really seemed to relax. But I didnt get much milk from either side, I was patient and gentle, but just got a little out of both sides even though one was bigger. But both did produce.
Then when I was taking her out of the head holder thing, I noticed she started bleeding again, I felt terrible. But again she didnt seem to be in any pain. Wierd. So, I went to tractor supply and got some of that spray on antiseptic ( as someone suggested) and coated it nicely. Looked like runny paint.

So now not sure how to milk but dont want to put her head in that thing and hurt her horn more. or what treatment I do for the horn?
Help, how to milk with a broken horn.

Also, I did tape one teat, but when I got home, it was gone, and no difference in the udder size. I will try some different tape.

On another note, I got my first egg. I have 6 chickens and saw they laid the first egg. It was exciting. I really like this farming thing. 
I never had a desire to do anything like this, until about three years ago, my wife and I decided to sell our house in the neighborhood and live a more country life. Well we moved here one and half years ago and I started putting in fences. Bought 4 baby goats, (one billy and three does) , Im loving it. now that there is a baby, I am getting milk, now eggs , this is so exciting, I do feel a kid, um a 53 year old kid.

So, I literally know nothing about this, again many thanks for all your comments.
Marion


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the horn? Depending on severity, you may need to do nothing to seeking out a vet for help.


----------



## marionbeacham (Mar 26, 2017)

I think the pictures are loaded, both the broken horn and udder

I managed to milk her tonightby putting a collar on her then chaining her between two posts. That worked well. If you cannot see the pics, it is just a crack where it is barely noticeable, but there is a lot of blood.

Overall I guess it will be fine, now that I can milk her without making it worse.

Marion


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like a dried up side to me. You can always try milking that side and see if you can get production up but there is no way I would force the kid to drink from that side. You want to make sure the kid grows well. Can't really see anything with the horn. If it isn't bad, I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## marionbeacham (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok thanks. I'll keep an eye on the horn and keep milking both sides.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Marion,

I'm glad you are so happy with your new life. Yes, the horn is hollow inside, it is part of the circulation system and actually acts as a radiator, part of the heating/cooling mechanism for her. The crack in her horn is a head wound, and you know how head wounds can look! Lots of blood.

Adequate minerals will help the horn heal, and keep her immune system up to help fight off infection.

About your kid nursing off that side causing stunted growth... It is up to you of course, but I don't think that being able to nurse off the large side for at least 8 hours during the day, and 12 hours during the night when no side is taped, is very dangerous. I only suggested it because you had already milked out most of the sludge-like milk, and the nursing action brings back production better than twice a day milking motion, giving you a more evenly producing udder next time.

People here are really quick to respond to calls for help. I lurked here for 3 years before I became a member, reading the archives as well as the current threads. Lots and lots of knowledge.


----------

